# KARS Park



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I would appreciate any help, to get into Kars Park one day next week to fish my kayak. I don't know anyone with a pass. Thanks for any assistance!! :-/


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

You have not needed a KFC pass for years. Open @ 6am and the launch fee is $5 still I think.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> You have not needed a KFC pass for years. Open @ 6am and the launch fee is $5 still I think.


Amen. Just paddle north to the jungle gym and hope there's not a south wind on the way back!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't waste your time.  It's over run with kayakers.  They (20-30 at a time) lock arms and run over everthing in waves every weekend (kind of like everyone buzzing the flats in the Mosquito Lagoon).  Fishing's not what it used to be.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

I try to NEVER fish weekends.....too many WACKA WACKAS!


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

It's like that from Friday-Monday. A short description would be mosquito's of the flats. They are never completely gone. Tuesday-Thursday there is anywhere from 10-20 kayakers and they all want to be your friend and fish together.... Annoying


----------

